# Filemaker Developers and weekend warriors unite! (Bento users too!)



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thought we should create a little corner of ehMac specifically for FileMaker users. I know you're out there! 

Place to ask questions, talk about Filemaker news, connect with developers etc...


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Hello.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I'm a self confessed FM junkie...user since v. 1, but not in the developer class, although I've done several workgroup solutions during my corporate stint.


----------



## The Bridge (Jun 10, 2011)

Your post is well-timed; I just joined ehMac the other day and this is my second post.

I've been a FileMaker user since 1992 (v2) and I've been building FileMaker databases for money since 1999.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I really like the ease of use of Bento, although I wish it had a few more customization options. I keep a database of all my song lyrics there which I display on a 20" monitor attached to my MacBook, which houses iTunes and all the accompaniment recordings my friend and I use in our live gig. It's a great little organizer and has several viewing options.


----------

